

The Soul of a Startup - xijuan
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2013/02/08/the-soul-of-a-startup/

======
kken
Nice article. I immediately had to think about "The soul of a New Machine" ...
Different times, but this is pretty much how a start up works today.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soul_of_a_New_Machine>

